# power rake, rockhound or york



## DHllc (May 14, 2009)

I'm a remodel GC so don't do much landscaping, but HO wanted backyard completely redone after addition. Yard had to be tilled because it was extremely compacted now needs to be raked. Need something to break up or remove clumps of dead turf and don't know what's best/fastest/easiest. Ideas?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Put your location in your profile.

The best and cheapest would be to go to the local seven eleven and see who jumps in the back of the truck:whistling


----------



## DHllc (May 14, 2009)

no 7&11 out here in minnysoda


----------



## Virginia Built (Nov 8, 2007)

I own a used 6 foot Harley rake and use it on a Kubota LS3430 HST. I can tell you it really tills up hardpan soil, even loader compacted. It will provide the perfect seed bed and if installed with weed control, in fall plantings produces the nicest most weed free lawn imaginable. It will also pull soil to regrade swales and drainways.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

rockhound wont pick up big clumps of grass... thats more of a final grade tool. I agree with Naptown CR, try home depot. But on the serious side, a soil conditioner sounds like your best bet... depending on whats driving it i know you can rent them for a bobcat for like 150 a day here in NY


----------

